# Hunting whip question...



## spotty_pony (21 September 2017)

This is probably a really silly question but if I am buying a Huntinf Whip do I need to get a thong for it or do some come with one? If I do, how do I attach it?! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spacefaer (21 September 2017)

They usually come with them, but if not, then yes you need to get one. They're really easy to attach - they just loop through he end of the whip, then back through themselves. (really easy to see when you have one on front of you!)


----------



## spotty_pony (21 September 2017)

Thank you  I've managed to buy one with it attatched!


----------

